

Blogging for Burma - mchristoff
http://mchristoff.com/2008/06/blogging-for-burma/

======
mhb
Shouldn't a blogger for Burma have decided where he stands on the
Burma/Myanmar nomenclature?

~~~
mchristoff
I can understand how it can be a point of confusion that I use these terms
interchangeably, but it reflects how I feel about the name Myanmar, which is
promoted by the Burmese government. I say "Burmese government" because Burmese
is an ethnicity, not a nationality. The fact that the Burmese government is
calling themselves Myanmar is just whitewashing the fact they discriminate
against non-Burmese.

The thing you have to understand about Myanmar is that it's made up of dozens
of different cultures who are not Burmese, which is a big source of conflict
in the region. In fact, many parts of Myanmar don't even speak Burmese.
Therefore, I take some license in the use of the terms "Burma" and "Myanmar".
You're right though, I should be more clear with this.

~~~
mhb
Thanks for the explanation.

------
mchristoff
Now that I finally retrieved my domain back from squatters, I've decided to
rechristen my blog for a cause. Show how much the Hacker News community cares.

You can donate directly here: <http://www.firstgiving.com/christoff>

~~~
mchristoff
Oh and almost forgot... I'm using Apture for all the cool context links. I was
really impressed. Check them out at: <http://www.apture.com/>

~~~
DaniFong
Yes, Apture kinda blew my mind. Unfortunately wordpress.com doesn't support
them yet, and it's a major pain to migrate.

